# Liver problems?



## Tiny Poodles

Try not to worry, these mild elevations tend to turn out normal the next time - could be how the blood sample was handled, something he ate, a medicine that he took, didn't drink enough water etc.


----------



## The Opera Poodle

Tiny Poodles said:


> Try not to worry, these mild elevations tend to turn out normal the next time - could be how the blood sample was handled, something he ate, a medicine that he took, didn't drink enough water etc.


Thanks! Now I can sleep with one eye closed tonight. When the test come back okay the next go around, I might close my other one.


----------



## Charlygrl2

Magics liver enzymes always ran a little high, every year with his physical I ended up getting tested twice. When you need to be concerned enzymes extremely high, that was the first sign that led us Magics liver cancer, which was operable the spike in the enzymes enabled us to catch it early.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

The Opera Poodle said:


> Thanks! Now I can sleep with one eye closed tonight. When the test come back okay the next go around, I might close my other one.



I know just how you feel because I have been there, done that, and I am here to tell you that it was a waste of energy. Whenever one of my girls was actually sick, I knew it immediately without a doubt. Slightly off blood work never amounted to anything but worry and lowering my bank balance!


----------



## ericwd9

Listen to your vet or find one you will listen too!
Vet: "Again, these elevations are mild so try not to worry too much"
Eric.


----------



## Misfits

Opera Poodle, I know it's tough, but try to drop that 11 down to about a two, because slight elevations in liver enzymes are pretty common. 

ALT in particular is an enzyme that is very sensitive, and many things (and practically nothing) can cause it to fluctuate. Most vets don't have much concern about ALT unless it climbs to 3-4 x normal level. It can climb rapidly and drop just as rapidly.

GGT is an enzyme that is pretty specific to bile flow in the liver. It can elevate due to gall bladder disease, stones, pancreatitis, or any kind of inflammation that affects the bile ducts. BUT, with those problems you'd generally see much higher elevations. It is pretty normal to have slight fluctuations.

I'm glad your vet is right on top of it and will recheck the numbers fairly soon to relieve your worries. The odds are in your favor that the numbers will normalize by the time you do the retest. On the tiny chance that they don't, you'll have caught it early and liver disease is very treatable - mostly with a diet change and supplements.

You asked for outcomes, so here is mine. I had a yorkie that first developed elevations in his liver enzymes around the age of 2. His was determined to be caused by an antifungal medication that he was taking for Valley Fever. He did develop chronic hepatitis. His numbers waxed and waned. Sometimes they were very high, and sometimes near normal. To be honest, they occasionally got frighteningly high. I saw his ALT over 2000 on a few occasions. I fed him a low fat, home cooked diet of mostly white fish or skinless chicken breast, potato and some veggies. He was on Denamarin (supplement for the liver) for many years. Occasionally he needed an antibiotic, because liver compromised dogs sometimes develop bacteria in the gut that the liver can't eliminate. In his very later years, he also took Actigall to increase the bile flow in his liver. My little guy trucked along, quite happily, for 14 more years with what was considered to be some pretty severe liver disease. He rarely showed any symptoms, but when his appetite fell off, it was usually a sign he needed some Amoxycillin for his gut. For the most part, he ate well, played hard, and had a great quality of life. We lost him at the age of 16, mostly due to his crippling arthritis caused by the Valley Fever.

Breathe deep, hang in there, and just wait for the retest.

Diana


----------



## The Opera Poodle

Misfits said:


> Opera Poodle, I know it's tough, but try to drop that 11 down to about a two, because slight elevations in liver enzymes are pretty common.
> 
> ALT in particular is an enzyme that is very sensitive, and many things (and practically nothing) can cause it to fluctuate. Most vets don't have much concern about ALT unless it climbs to 3-4 x normal level. It can climb rapidly and drop just as rapidly.
> 
> GGT is an enzyme that is pretty specific to bile flow in the liver. It can elevate due to gall bladder disease, stones, pancreatitis, or any kind of inflammation that affects the bile ducts. BUT, with those problems you'd generally see much higher elevations. It is pretty normal to have slight fluctuations.
> 
> I'm glad your vet is right on top of it and will recheck the numbers fairly soon to relieve your worries. The odds are in your favor that the numbers will normalize by the time you do the retest. On the tiny chance that they don't, you'll have caught it early and liver disease is very treatable - mostly with a diet change and supplements.
> 
> You asked for outcomes, so here is mine. I had a yorkie that first developed elevations in his liver enzymes around the age of 2. His was determined to be caused by an antifungal medication that he was taking for Valley Fever. He did develop chronic hepatitis. His numbers waxed and waned. Sometimes they were very high, and sometimes near normal. To be honest, they occasionally got frighteningly high. I saw his ALT over 2000 on a few occasions. I fed him a low fat, home cooked diet of mostly white fish or skinless chicken breast, potato and some veggies. He was on Denamarin (supplement for the liver) for many years. Occasionally he needed an antibiotic, because liver compromised dogs sometimes develop bacteria in the gut that the liver can't eliminate. In his very later years, he also took Actigall to increase the bile flow in his liver. My little guy trucked along, quite happily, for 14 more years with what was considered to be some pretty severe liver disease. He rarely showed any symptoms, but when his appetite fell off, it was usually a sign he needed some Amoxycillin for his gut. For the most part, he ate well, played hard, and had a great quality of life. We lost him at the age of 16, mostly due to his crippling arthritis caused by the Valley Fever.
> 
> Breathe deep, hang in there, and just wait for the retest.
> 
> Diana


16! I am so glad to hear there are such great outcomes with treatment. 

I will slow my worrying down - a tad. He is so skinny. He eats great and has an energy level through the roof so I know a lot of it is just his hyperactivity. But I look at his ribs and feel like there is something going on - somewhere in his little body - that keeps him from gaining weight. He is two now. I trust my vet but am still "once bitten" with losing a spoo at the age of two three years ago. 

Thank you all again for your support and info. I lean on this site more than you know.


----------



## Viking Queen

Opera Poodle,

I understand your worries. I don't have experience with the liver thing, but do have a very thin dog. Iris has always been thin, to the point that I have worried. She self regulates her food intake, eats EVO, which is very high protein and has always been very very thin. If I try to suppliment her food she happily eats what I add and then cuts back on her kibble...sigh. I talked at length with my vet and he says as long as her bloodwork is good he would much rather have a thin dog than all the really fat ones he has to battle in his practice.

Iris is about 21 inches tall and weighs 35 lbs and has weighed that since she was about 18 months old. When she was younger and very very active she ate a little more each day than she does now. I can easily feel her ribs and I have to keep a bit of fluffy hair on her in the summer so people won't think she is being starved.

As long as your boy eats well and a good quality food I would not worry about him being thin. I gave that up a loooong time ago with the help of my wonderful vet who helped me not to worry so much.

Here is a good summer picture of my girl, taken at age 12 last summer. In July she will be 13. Note the little silvery face. She was all inky black until 2 years ago. Soon her hair will match mine if she keeps getting silver. :smile:


Breathe easy and hug your kids. You are a great Spoo Mom, and I am very entertained by your adventures with your kids!


----------



## Shamrockmommy

My bichon, Darby, has been living with elevated ALT for yeeeeears. She has no other symptoms other than the ALT is regularly around 228. I tried the DenaMarin and it had no effect on her whatsoever. For a while she was on Hill's Ideal Balance and I don't know if it was coincidence then but her alt dropped to 206. She's back on Fromm Gold though because the other makes her itchy. 

She's tested every 6 months because she's on Metacam, has been since she was 9. 

You could probably knock your worry down to a 5 until it's retested. And I'd be curious just exactly how high his ALT is.


----------



## Misfits

Opera Poodle, I wouldn't worry about a skinny 2 year old poodle. They are all legs and ribs at that age. A two year old is still an active puppy. My 2 year old toy is also very skinny but I'm sure she'll get fat and lazy eventually! Also, just like with people, we're a fat generation. LOL I put my pups on raw food several months ago, and they are all three turning into lean and muscle now. That's the way dogs are supposed to look.  I know it's hard not to worry, but all I'm saying is try not to borrow trouble, until you know there is some trouble to worry about. If your dog is happy and eating well, that is a very good sign.

Diana


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

I am so sorry for your worry. I had two dogs with liver disease and they were _very_ ill and their enzyme levels were through the roof. (until they had some meds and in my Dobe's case, a liver friendly diet designed for my dog by an animal nutrition expert) As it was mentioned, many things can cause a slight fluctuation. So I'm hoping that this won't be anything serious. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

I would do a fasting Bile Acids test to see where those levels are.

When Eve was like 6 she started having occasional seizures, and liver enzymes were elevated. Didn't seem like too much of an issue since it was almost a year until the next one came around. It became a concern after she had cluster seizures, and she received the fasting Bile Acids test and of course superchem, and CBCs. Turned out her enzymes and BATs were elevated and they recommended that she see a specialist. She was to be put on a low protein SD LD, and on lactulose. We were moving and it was recommended by my liver group to take her to U of T for further testing and possible surgery. When we got there it was discovered that her liver dysfunction had rectified itself, and proved that she did not know how to read their textbooks. Also she never had another seizure (4yrs) until her thyroid levels went below normal. She is seizure free now on thyroid meds and is 11yrs old.

What Ive learned owning a liver dog and chatting with other liver dog owners is that Liver disease is NOT A DEATH SENTENCE(oldest on our group was 19yr toy poodle)!! Most vets know little to nothing about treating liver disease. ONLY Scintigraphy, MRI, and Cat scans can accurately see shunts in the liver regardless of what your vet tells you. If liver enzymes and BATs are not normal, it doesn't mean that you will see anything abnormal in the dog, and some dogs will live for years (10yrs old) without symptoms. Some exhibit none of the symptoms, some, or all of the symptoms. Eve only had seizures, and was healthy otherwise, and so was her appetite. Dogs with Liver disease should be on a low protein diet (18% or less protein and if canned it has to be significantly lower) and they must be on lactulose. Some do require antibiotics, to detoxify their systems tho. Then of course you have to find out if he has a shunt, etc. Keep us posted!


----------



## Siskojan

I'm wondering what's new with Sherlock?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Viking Queen said:


> Opera Poodle,
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your worries. I don't have experience with the liver thing, but do have a very thin dog. Iris has always been thin, to the point that I have worried. She self regulates her food intake, eats EVO, which is very high protein and has always been very very thin. If I try to suppliment her food she happily eats what I add and then cuts back on her kibble...sigh. I talked at length with my vet and he says as long as her bloodwork is good he would much rather have a thin dog than all the really fat ones he has to battle in his practice.
> 
> 
> 
> Iris is about 21 inches tall and weighs 35 lbs and has weighed that since she was about 18 months old. When she was younger and very very active she ate a little more each day than she does now. I can easily feel her ribs and I have to keep a bit of fluffy hair on her in the summer so people won't think she is being starved.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as your boy eats well and a good quality food I would not worry about him being thin. I gave that up a loooong time ago with the help of my wonderful vet who helped me not to worry so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a good summer picture of my girl, taken at age 12 last summer. In July she will be 13. Note the little silvery face. She was all inky black until 2 years ago. Soon her hair will match mine if she keeps getting silver. :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breathe easy and hug your kids. You are a great Spoo Mom, and I am very entertained by your adventures with your kids!



Taylee was just like Iris - skinny as a rail, and whatever fattening extras I gave her, she would make up for eating less the rest of the day. She stayed the exact same weight her entire life.


----------



## The Opera Poodle

Thanks for checking in on Sherlock!

We have had a rough couple of weeks in this house due to allergy problems. Shasta has always fought a mild level of allergies with chewing on her toenails after romps in wild. Sherlock is only two and last Spring I didn't notice him having any seasonal symptoms. This year they are both off the charts with biting, scratching, licking, and (in Sherlock's case) chasing his back legs when they him - funny and sad at the same time. 

Shasta went through a course of steroids and antibiotics because she got so bad she had licked herself raw on her belly. Vet said Benadryl for Sherlock. This would possible put off his liver test results so we were waiting. But the Benadryl isn't totally doing the trick. He is still itching under his chin like a mad man and has watery eyes. We are going to the vet on Tuesday to try to find better relief. 

For what it is worth, my allergies are back for the first time since I started getting the shots eight years ago. I took them for two years and had not had a problem until this year. It is back to the needle for me. When I moved to Houston a person told me that within five years I would be in a car accident and develop allergy problems. I though that was crazy. I have been here 15 years now and tell the same to every new person moving in. I have been hit by two red light runners and rear ended in stop and go traffic. And aaaaaachooo!!!

Will add that the Benadryl has had a surprising side effect on Sherlock. He is one lazy pup now but still eating really good so he has filled out a bit on weight. 

I'll update after Tuesday to give out the latest. I know Sherlock's friends miss he crazy antics!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Sorry to hear about the allergies - I know well how much dogs and you can suffer with them.
If you can, I highly recommend a Vet Dermatologist as they can offer treatments that the regular vet cannot. Many of the things that helped Taylee were formulated for her at the compounding pharmacy. 
Meanwhile, for an itchy chin, wiping it with a cotton ball soaked in plain old listetine mouthwash can worn wonders - worth giving it a try!


----------



## Siskojan

Well, I was hoping to hear that you are all too busy having fun. Allergy season is tough here this year as well, DH is full of congestion and Sisko is on 10 days of ear meds and I'm on the Allegra. I love the smell of the lilac scented breezes but it has its downside.

Hope you all feel better soon,
Janet


----------



## Indiana

Just a thought, all my groomer friends recommend Apple Cider Vinegar for allergies and skin problems. My dogs (and me) don't have any problems but we are all taking it for preventative measures! It tastes awful but the dogs seem to like it. My mom takes it diligently and she is aging beautifully and with gorgeous skin. Just a thought


----------



## Siskojan

I just started taking some ACV again. I drink 1 tablespoon in a glass of water and it really isn't too unpleasant. Just read an article on it and it needs to be the organic, cloudy, dirty looking stuff that contains "the mother" of vinegar and not the clean looking,clear supermarket type.


----------



## ericwd9

Look at the possibility of reaction to flee/tick medications?
Eric.


----------



## The Opera Poodle

Well, my initial fear for Sherlock's health has now turned into frustration. Just got the letter with the results from his liver tests and it states the numbers are exactly the same - just a little high. And of course it says to bring him back in for another test in two to four weeks.

Why I am frustrated is that from what I have learned, the test can be effected by stress. I have a dog who won't walk into a room if there is an open paper grocery bag. I have a dog who jumps sky high when running in an open field and a tall weed brushes against him. I have a dog who goes into doggie fetal position if anyone but be wants to touch him. How am I suppose to take him in for a blood draw and not have is stress level off the chart. 

This boy knows where we are going the minute I hit an exit ramp. For those of you not familiar with Houston, our city center is surrounded by two interstate loops - a small loop encasing the skyscrapers and a larger loop that separated the city from the suburbs. I live where I can hop on either circle to get where I need to be. I'm sure both dogs have our routes down pat but I know for certain Sherlock does. I can see his body language change the minute the car starts to turn off. If it is the exit to the groomers or the vet, he goes all the way to the back and presses himself against the door hatch. If it is the exit to the dog parks or to a friends house or to a fast food joint that has grilled chicken bits (Chick-fa-le,) he starts doing his happy circle dance. I believe they also know where we are going based on what collars I put on, if I grab my wellies, or if I'm wearing make-up. So he knows he is headed to see someone who sticks their finger in his butt and pokes him with sharp things the minute we hit the Yale Street exit.

If I keep taking him to get it checked and it keeps reading a little high because of his stress level, all I'm doing is adding to the problem. I called the vet and she said we could spread them out to the four weeks point, but she didn't want to take a chance with liver disease. I kind of wanted to ask how much of the $40 test fee went to her but realized that was silly and petty. Now it is on my head to reside if I want to subject Sherlock to the extra stress and risk missing a bigger problem or let it go until his half yearly check up. Being responsible for another living being is hard!


----------



## MiniPoo

As stressed as your dog gets, you might want to add a blood test for resting level of cortisol. This is a test a lot of people overlook when dealing with dogs that are easily stressed. This is not the all day ATCH test. It is just a simple test that can be done at same time as liver enzyme test.

Has anyone recommended milk thistle supplements to help his liver?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

If it is feasible, perhaps you could take him on a bunch of desensitizing runs to the vet? Just bring him there,give him treats, and take him home, then perhaps he will be less stressed when you actually bring him for the blood draw?


----------



## The Opera Poodle

Tiny Poodles said:


> If it is feasible, perhaps you could take him on a bunch of desensitizing runs to the vet? Just bring him there,give him treats, and take him home, then perhaps he will be less stressed when you actually bring him for the blood draw?


I had to chuckle because my life is 24/7 desensitizing Mr. Sherlock. This is the first dog I have owned that didn't fall for "dog psychology." Like giving him pills - I can hide it in peanut butter: once. I can hide it in a pill pocket: once. I can put it in butter: once. Now it is to the point that I have to remove them from the bottles or boxes because if he see me lay a hand on a pill container he goes and grabs my taser and goes into stealth mode. 

I can trick him with a treat to get him to be distracted: once. I even managed to put a spoon in a bowl of ice cream without him hearing: once. His learning curve is pretty darn high. His memory is a lot longer than I would like it to be. And food is not his high value reward. I could offer him a side of beef but if he doesn't want to walk through the door for the nice vet lady to get weighed, it isn't happening. I have seen the back of a few vet offices because I end up carrying him. Play and especially chase is his high value reward. He lives for me to be running after him saying "I'm gonna get you...." Something hard to work in at the groomer or vets. Sometimes I think he does things just to challenge me to keep me from getting bored so I don't chew on the furniture. 

Do any of you remember the show Monk? The promo use to list all the things Monk was scared of. But as crazy and neurotic as he was, Monk was just as clever. I live with a Monk who wears fur. Being really in tune to my body language and emotional level is very important with him. Shasta will see I'm sad and come put her head on my lap. Sherlock will see I'm sad and go sit in the corner and rock back and forth (exaggerating but you get the drift.) What has ended up happening is I have been trained by him to put away the scary paper grocery bags and be there with a head scratch if a big ole scary weed attacks him. It is much easier on all three of us if we tailor our day to Sherlock: not much different than you would do if you had a human child with mental/emotional disabilities. 

Which takes me back to if I should take him in again for blood work. The combination of the vet saying "very slightly high," "most likely nothing," and "can be cause by many benign factors" makes me question the level of need to follow this more than twice a year. He eats well. He sleeps just the right amount of time. And he is very energetic...very very very energetic. At what point do we become a slave to the numbers and throw out the observations? My Great Aunt Tanta Minnie (yes I know Aunt and Tanta is redundant, but I never called her anything but Tanta Minnie and you might not get that it meant aunt,) was a very large woman. Her numbers to a doctor would look awful. She was grossly overweight and fried every thing in lard. But in her 98 years of life, no one could remember her not getting up a 5:00 am and walking to the main road before walking back to start her day of cleaning, cooking, and commanding a large family until they finally put her in a retirement home at 90. I visited her one month before she died and she had this little peddle thing by her chair and she was sitting there pumping her legs up and down as she chatted. Her level of health and longevity were not reflected in her statistics. I'm not sure that "very slightly high" is not Sherlock's normal and this is just added angst for both he and I, (and Shasta who was left home alone for the first time in forever while I took Sherlock to the vet - she didn't "speak" to me for a day.)

But on the other hand - if I didn't get the blood work done and Sherlock did have a liver problem and died, I would dig the hole to bury him big enough to crawl into with him. Stress kills. Liver disease kills. I can't decide which is worse. And the irony is I let him go wading in the bayou where there could be water moccasins and let him ride in the car without being secured because I know he would die happy if that was how he met his end. 

Well - there is my answer. Boy is writing a good way to work a problem out. I'm not taking him back in unless he starts showing signs of being in distress, lethargic, or losses appetite. If he drops dead before his six months check up in October, I will rehome Shasta and not even trust myself with a turtle. On to happier thoughts. I'm going to go and post some pics of him on another thread. See you there.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

You know what, I totally agree with you! In all of my years of dogs, not once did "slightly high, let's re-check in a few weeks, could be this, could be that, amount to anything. When my dogs were actually sick, I knew it, no maybe, or slightly about it - did not matter if they they had just been to the Vet and gotten a clean bill of health a week before, when I KNEW, was right.


----------



## elem8886

Did your vet give you an actual number and tell you which enzymes were above normal? Like you said, slightly above normal may be Sherlock's normal. Has Sherlock had a bile acid test or an ultrasound of his liver? 

Perhaps if he has an ultrasound and things appear normal the vet might be more comfortable testing every 6 months (and maybe it would give you some peace of mind too). I totally agree with you though that dragging the poor boy in once a month and stressing him out isn't good for him or you (or accurate test results)! Is the vet just monitoring at this point or is Sherlock taking SAM-e (Zentonil, Denmarin or Denosyl)?

I've posted about my spoo Tika's liver troubles in a few places here and while they were different from Sherlock's maybe you could try some of the non-medical things we did. Since the liver is the body's filter, involved in both digestion and elimination, I tried to do what I could to support Tika's digestive system and kidney/liver function.

ACV (up to 1Tbsp a day) - liver detox, improve digestive functions.
Turmeric (1/4 to 1 tsp a day) - liver detox, antioxidant, anti-inflammatory, aids digestive system, boosts immune system.
Coconut oil (1tsp per 20lbs a day) - increases absorption of Turmeric, anti-inflammatory, anti-bacterial, anti-fungal, anti-viral, helps digestive processes.
Ginger (1/2 - 1tsp a day) - improve digestion, appetite.
*Milk Thistle* - liver detox, liver anti-inflammatory, liver function, contains silymarin (liver protection and regeneration)!

Probiotics and digestive enzymes - improve/support digestion.

I also re-hydrated her kibble to get more water into her and to make it easier on her digestive system (make sure the food doesn't stay stuck on his teeth and cause dental issues).


----------



## The Opera Poodle

I will ask for the actual numbers on Monday.


----------



## Lucysdaddyjeff

*5 Year Old Toy Poodle Elevated Liver*

Greetings All,

I joined tonight after my vet called to share that my 5 year old 9 pound toy poodle had a normal blood panel but a liver enzyme test that came back at 200 and I guess 15-120 is normal.

We went on vaca last week for the first time in years and left a rover,com sitter to take care of her. When I returned home I noticed that 4 large cans of soft dog food were gone and 5x the normal amount I feed lucy was sitting in the bowl.

the next morning after returning, she had dark watery diarhea and threw up everywhere. 

The dog sitter also was giving Lucy a beef chewbone from petfood express those $2 sticks 5 were missing. We returned after 5 days away.

My Vet is being optimistic and has prescribed metronidazole for the stomach issues for the next 16 days- if her diarehea calms down in the next 48 hours will start Denamarin 90mg 30 days.

I am hoping for some positive feedback or ideas in regards to how to help lucy.

She has had a terrible few months- in August I applied Advantix to her neck and burned the hair and skin right off her. Took weeks to recover, then kennel cough from groomers and now this.

Thanks,

Concerned in CA


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Oh my! Poor Lucy! It sounds like you had a very lazy pet sitter that didn't want to feed Lucy more than once a day, so he put a bowl full of food out that was just way too much for her little tummy to handle, and now she's paying the price!!!!
I think I'd feed a bland (chicken and boiled rice) diet and maybe some canned pumpkin to give her digestive system a rest for a few days, and see if her bowel movements return to normal! 
I hope you complained to the Company who sent this person.........because I'm sure you left instructions that weren't followed!!!

P.S. Elevated values that are 3X normal are cause for closer investigation but lower values may just be cautiously watched..... it sounds like she falls in the 'watched' category so that's good!


----------



## Lucysdaddyjeff

*Lucys LiverEnzymes*

Hi Molly,

It looks like your princess and Lucy could be related!

Sadly, I had used her 6 months ago and she had my photo instructions on how to feed her via iphone pics I sent.

Lucy is quite drained from the drama the past few days and just hope this is an abnormal spike.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## N2Mischief

Denamarin is good stuff. Brought Mishas level down quickly.


----------



## TrixieTreasure

ericwd9 said:


> Listen to your vet or find one you will listen too!
> Vet: "Again, these elevations are mild so try not to worry too much"
> Eric.


I agree! Listen to your vet! As I was reading the letter, I was trying to put myself in your shoes as an owner, and I know that I felt very comfortable in what the vet was saying. If you have complete trust in your vet, then I would say, go by what he/she is telling you.


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Oh geez, I just notice this is an old thread. Oh well, I'll continue to read anyway, lol.


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Lucysdaddyjeff said:


> Greetings All,
> 
> I joined tonight after my vet called to share that my 5 year old 9 pound toy poodle had a normal blood panel but a liver enzyme test that came back at 200 and I guess 15-120 is normal.
> 
> We went on vaca last week for the first time in years and left a rover,com sitter to take care of her. When I returned home I noticed that 4 large cans of soft dog food were gone and 5x the normal amount I feed lucy was sitting in the bowl.
> 
> the next morning after returning, she had dark watery diarhea and threw up everywhere.
> 
> The dog sitter also was giving Lucy a beef chewbone from petfood express those $2 sticks 5 were missing. We returned after 5 days away.
> 
> My Vet is being optimistic and has prescribed metronidazole for the stomach issues for the next 16 days- if her diarehea calms down in the next 48 hours will start Denamarin 90mg 30 days.
> 
> I am hoping for some positive feedback or ideas in regards to how to help lucy.
> 
> She has had a terrible few months- in August I applied Advantix to her neck and burned the hair and skin right off her. Took weeks to recover, then kennel cough from groomers and now this.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Concerned in CA



Oh my gosh, poor Lucy. I personally don't have advice for you, but I'll be praying that Lucy feels better fast. 

Sounds like this pet sitter doesn't have a clue as to the best way to take care of a dog! In the future, asking a trusted friend or family member is always the better way to go. They have the dog and the owner's best interest at heart. 

Good luck with your precious girl. I'll be thinking about her.


----------



## Joli

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I am so sorry for your worry. I had two dogs with liver disease and they were _very_ ill and their enzyme levels were through the roof. (until they had some meds and in my Dobe's case, a liver friendly diet designed for my dog by an animal nutrition expert) As it was mentioned, many things can cause a slight fluctuation. So I'm hoping that this won't be anything serious. My thoughts are with you.


Hi I am just joining and read your thread. You said your dogs were very ill. What was there sympthoms?


----------



## Torinda

The Opera Poodle said:


> I'm an 11 on the worried scale. I got the following letter from the vet:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone had elevated levels like this in their dog? And be honest, how did it turn out.


Just wondering the outcome as my poodle has the same elevated view of GGT and ALT. Thanks!


----------



## lily cd re

Torinda said:


> Just wondering the outcome as my poodle has the same elevated view of GGT and ALT. Thanks!


Torinda this is for the most part (except very last post for some reason in January 2020) an ancient thread from 2015/ I stronly suggest that if you want to discuss your current cpmcerms about your poodle that you create a new thread explaining your situation. Many people will just bypass this when they see it is old. Additionally most of the people who posted here previously aren't active here anymore.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Torinda said:


> Just wondering the outcome as my poodle has the same elevated view of GGT and ALT. Thanks!


Welcome to Poodle Forum! Since she’s not been around in quite some time, you might have better luck messaging the OP directly: The Opera Poodle

Here’s the link to your thread on this topic:









Increased ALT and GGT liver enzymes


Hello! I have a 4 year old standard poodle. She recently started vomiting occasionally before her next meal but it has become more frequent. I had bloodwork done. Everything was normal but her ALT was increased at 253 (ref range 10-125) and GGT 36 (ref range 0-11). Any ideas what might be going...




www.poodleforum.com





Hoping some other members might be able to help you out! I’ll close this one to further replies, to avoid any confusion.


----------

